

Subreddit generated playlists, YouTubes content + reddit love = awsome - cjstewart88
http://www.tubalr.com/r

======
gcmartinelli
This was a concept that was hanging in my mind but I couldn't quite grasp it
and make a prototype! Very nice

------
islon
How does it work? Does it read comments? Posts?

